# Where Do I Go From Here?



## pottersclay (Apr 18, 2014)

I had this long drawn out thread ready to post and somehow lost the whole darn thing. 
So this will be short and sweet, as I am tired and frustrated.

I have known my husband for 23 years, we've been married for 9 of them. 
There has been issues and serious problems throughout our marriage. Some would've already walked away, but not me. I'm a stand by your man kind of woman. But I'm feeling as though I've been pushed away too many times. Now, before anyone jumps to conclusions, no my husband has not laid one ill meant finger on me in the entire 23 I've known him.

I've been reading on some forums, just browsing really, trying to get some ideas on how to get my husbands head out of his butt. I happened across a link to a blog (Single Dad Laughing by Dan Pearce). 31 ways I blew my marriage. As I read I realized we have done every single flipping one of them. I sat and cried for a few minutes. Then I got myself together and set the laptop up so my husband would see it when he came home. He's been avoiding me like the plague for 2 days so I figured this would be my best option.
When he came home he said "I guess your want me to read this, is it meant for me?" I
I replied "It's meant for both of us, and I realized somethings I have been doing after reading it, but I only want you to read it if you want to."
I left him alone as he read and never once interrupted him. 
Once he was done he got up and went outside to smoke. I took to opportunity to throw some of his laundry in the wash and politely asked him if he wants to work on our marriage or is it too late?
His response was "I don't know. Right now the only thing I'm focusing on is my job. No matter what happens I have to have that." With that he went to bed.

We have a toddler that is very very attached to his daddy.
There is no money, that's a long story.
I don't want to just throw my hands up, but I feel like I have no choice.

So Where do we go from here?


----------

